# Bow stop



## Mpd165 (Dec 24, 2010)

I did a search and saw a post stating most people were using a carpeted 2x4. I had a rubber door stop that I was using, but it recently broke off. I would like to see pictures of what your using on your trailer if possible.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 24, 2010)

The trailer I just picked up doesn't have one at all, so I'm interested in seeing what I could rig up.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 25, 2010)

Heres mine. I made it out of 45 year old cedar 2x4's that actuality measures 2"x4".


----------



## Mpd165 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I've been less than impressed with what I've seen for sale in the store, so the more ideas and homemade ones I can see the better prepared I'll be to make my own.


----------

